# Reflux in dogs.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Anybody else have a dog with acid reflux problems? Our oldest Bichon who will be seven in March is suffering from it at the moment. He's had it before and the vet prescribed Zantac syrup.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Anybody else have a dog with acid reflux problems? Our oldest Bichon who will be seven in March is suffering from it at the moment. He's had it before and the vet prescribed Zantac syrup.


Mavis has just been prescribed with Zantac because of acid problems/prancreatitis...can i ask you how did the vet say you had to administer? with food or without?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes we have think antepsin serves the same purpose (in a roundabout way) and it a quarter of the price! ask your vet!


----------



## bertlovesedi (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, I have an old greyhound with acid reflux caused by painkillers for arthritis. She used to take zantac 75 twice a day, an hour before food but now she has famotodine which is only once a day and can be given at any time, before, with or after food. she is also on antepsin. It was getting tricky as she would have to have antepsin, then an hour later zantac and an hour later be fed so with the famotodine she can have it with her food as long as it is an hour or more after antepsin. when she has a flare up, I can up the famotodine to 2 a day and it all seems to suit her fine. She will go off her food for a day or so when she does have a flare up but her appetite is good when it returns.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Mavis has just been prescribed with Zantac because of acid problems/prancreatitis...can i ask you how did the vet say you had to administer? with food or without?


Well it was a bit ago since he had it, think it was August and on the bottle it just says give 1.2mls 3 times a day. I don't think they specified whether to take it with food or not.

I gave him a little bit as I presume it will still be okay?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

bertlovesedi said:


> Hi, I have an old greyhound with acid reflux caused by painkillers for arthritis. She used to take zantac 75 twice a day, an hour before food but now she has famotodine which is only once a day and can be given at any time, before, with or after food. she is also on antepsin. It was getting tricky as she would have to have antepsin, then an hour later zantac and an hour later be fed so with the famotodine she can have it with her food as long as it is an hour or more after antepsin. when she has a flare up, I can up the famotodine to 2 a day and it all seems to suit her fine. She will go off her food for a day or so when she does have a flare up but her appetite is good when it returns.


That's the problem with my dog - he NEVER goes off his food. He had 1/2 tub of chicken Naturediet around lunchtime but he is asking for more food now. I think I will start giving him only a 1/4 tub at a time instead of 1/2.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yes we have think antepsin serves the same purpose (in a roundabout way) and it a quarter of the price! ask your vet!


Okay thanks DT. :thumbup: I will ask next time we go. I don't think they charged all that much for the Zantac if I remember rightly.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Kali has Zantac (ranitidine) for tummy probs too. I have a duodenal ulcer and I too take it, it's so uncomfortable having these probs and i'm glad that Kali now has medication as I know what it feels like.

I have taken her off of Metacam completely for mild HD and upped her glucosamine/chondroitin/msm, which seems to be having a much better effect on her walking.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Kali has Zantac (ranitidine) for tummy probs too. I have a duodenal ulcer and I too take it, it's so uncomfortable having these probs and i'm glad that Kali now has medication as I know what it feels like.
> 
> I have taken her off of Metacam completely for mild HD and upped her glucosamine/chondroitin/msm, which seems to be having a much better effect on her walking.


Can you get it in tablet form as well as syrup do you know as he hates me putting the syringe in his mouth but with tablets I can put it in a small piece of ham and it's gone in no time. :laugh:

He's been fine today so far. I've just given him a small meal and think this is what I will do from now on - feed small meals rather than one or two normal sized ones. I have had omeprazole for reflux although I haven't taken any for a while now as I don't seem to have much of a problem with it at the moment - think mine is anxiety related.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes you can buy Zantac tablets over the counter or the shops own brand - it's Ranitidine, the same ingredient as is in Zantac. I don't get Kali's from the vet now, once I knew what dose he gave her I just bought it from Asda, the same as I do for myself.


----------



## cherylfoster (Jan 3, 2011)

Acid reflux or GERD) in dogs is actually a reverse flow can not be controlled from the fluid in the intestine or the stomach into the esophagus. GERD occurs when lower esophageal sphincter (LES) opens and closes automatically at irregular intervals, causing a partial vacuum in the lower part of the esophagus. This results in a rise of stomach contents into the esophagus. Despite the smaller teeth are more prone to risk since the sphincter (LES) is still underdeveloped, has been observed acid reflux across dogs of all ages.


----------

